# Dingo offspring video



## Mike Ritland (Apr 11, 2009)

Here it is, sorry it took so long to get up. The first one is pups doing some retrieves, the second is some pups doing bitework, and the third is a 7 month old Dingo pup named clyde. We will get some more today doing some inside work and get it up in a few days. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vh6k4mU2FKk&feature=channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggZgzaedsJ8&feature=channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-GEJes-B8Y&feature=channel


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow... nice pups!


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Enjoyed watching that.


----------



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

Mike has some of the best Dutchies/mals around. Awesome dogs!!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

That was a lot of fun watching those videos .


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I was bored to tears. I guess it is amazing, as so many dutchies I have seen don't do shit until they are older.

Frustration must be the key.

Hope they work out for you, I have seen labs and goldens with better drive.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I was bored to tears. I guess it is amazing, as so many dutchies I have seen don't do shit until they are older.
> 
> Frustration must be the key.
> 
> Hope they work out for you, I have seen labs and goldens with better drive.


please post some video of Labs and Goldens doing that.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Fetching PVC ?? Are you kidding me ?? I know you have limited knowledge of dogs, but you can find them all day long out of a newspaper. 

You crack me up.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Fetching PVC ?? Are you kidding me ?? I know you have limited knowledge of dogs, but you can find them all day long out of a newspaper.
> 
> You crack me up.


Great, then show me one video of a litter of 7 week old Golden puppies doing that, and biting, and then show me a vidoe of a 7 month old Golden working like that. You are the video professor so it shold be easy for you, just grab one out of the paper and show us.
Or better yet, show us your dogs at the same age doing something.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

These are a little younger, but you can still see the overpowering drive..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djoML1Iz0Qo&feature=channel


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Uh, they fetch pvc. WHat is the big deal ?? If you have no labs pups out there that will fetch pvc you have not been looking.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> These are a little younger, but you can still see the overpowering drive..
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djoML1Iz0Qo&feature=channel


Awesome ! They must have some Golden in them .


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice pups you got there, fun to see some Daryll's dog, hadn't seen him since he was like 4 weeks old. The young pups look nice as well. Thanks for sharing, they were fun to finally watch. 
Catch you guys later.
Toran


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Suttle, have Gerben come and look through some of the shelters for you. LOL I bet he finds them.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Suttle, have Gerben come and look through some of the shelters for you. LOL I bet he finds them.


Im still waiting for video of your puppies at that same age doing something.


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Suttle, have Gerben come and look through some of the shelters for you. LOL I bet he finds them.



Actually very doubtful that he would find anything. I've been doing Labrador Retriever Rescue for 5 years now and was involved w/ GSD Rescue for years before that. Myself and my volunteers are in and out of about 10+ Houston Shelters every single week evaluating 100's of Labs for the program and let me tell ya, it is RARE to find a Lab that actually works these days...most haven't the foggiest idea what retrieving even is.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

The comic relief on this thread is worth the click


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You should look in Colorado then. Never had a problem finding 8 month old labs that retrieved in their sleep.


----------

